# DIY lineman's belt. Turned out great!



## jadkins223 (Aug 23, 2012)

This was 8 feet of 11 mm rope. Overhand knot on both ends. Prussic knot made out of 30 inches of 6 mm ripe for the sliding part. 2 locking carabiners. If I did it again I would have started with 9 feet of 11 mm rope. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Your Prussic is wrong. The biner should never be on the knot. That's dangerous. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> Your Prussic is wrong. The biner should never be on the knot. That's dangerous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In case the knot fails? Should it just be one solid piece?


Sent via iPhone and Tapatalk


----------



## jadkins223 (Aug 23, 2012)

nick060200 said:


> Your Prussic is wrong. The biner should never be on the knot. That's dangerous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Did you save money, get customization you couldn't get buying something, or just want to roll your own for fun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is mine...the prusic isnt used, I'm taking it off ...


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

ppkaprince98 said:


> In case the knot fails? Should it just be one solid piece?
> 
> 
> Sent via iPhone and Tapatalk


Just loop it the other way with the knot on the opposite end of the wraps.


----------



## jadkins223 (Aug 23, 2012)

Boxerboxer said:


> Did you save money, get customization you couldn't get buying something, or just want to roll your own for fun?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the ones​ you buy premade fray easy in my opinion. Plus they soak up water. Plus I like diy lol. You can buy them for $25-$30. I've got $26 ish in this one. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

...


----------



## jadkins223 (Aug 23, 2012)

I like Meat said:


> Here is mine...the prusic isnt used, I'm taking it off ...


I one day want the ascender like you have there. That's a much better setup. You can operate it one handed. That's slick! I just couldn't justify dropping $40 on the ascender since I bought all the rope and carabiners this go round. Maybe next year I'll get the ascender. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

jadkins223 said:


> Well the ones​ you buy premade fray easy in my opinion. Plus they soak up water. Plus I like diy lol. You can buy them for $25-$30. I've got $26 ish in this one.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


correct, plus you can make 'em longer to go up larger tree's ... mines 9 ft ... I can go up tree's 30"+ in diameter... plus, with longer ropes on my climbing sticks, I can go up more trees than any climber ever can ...


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

jadkins223 said:


> I one day want the ascender like you have there. That's a much better setup. You can operate it one handed. That's slick! I just couldn't justify dropping $40 on the ascender since I bought all the rope and carabiners this go round. Maybe next year I'll get the ascender.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Well, I already had the rope, so the ascender wasnt that big of a deal ....


----------



## jadkins223 (Aug 23, 2012)

I like Meat said:


> Well, I already had the rope, so the ascender wasnt that big of a deal ....


Well that's nice then. I bought enough rope to also make a lifeline which will be nice. I should get many years use out of these items. I'm mad at myself for not doing it in my previous years 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## seanmcgee (Oct 19, 2005)

Dump the overhand knots. Tie them with figure 8 or way better yet, Bowline with a barrel knot to secure the end on the main line hook up. Tie a figure 8 on the Prusik end so you won't come loose and slide off the end. Get on Amazon and buy a climbers stitched Prusik rig for like $12 with a formed loop.


----------



## brettbrett (Mar 25, 2017)

dont use static line for your tether/safety rope it doesnt give,you want to use dynamic rope it will stretch and recoil when a drop/fall occurs which will keep your spine happy static is fine for linemans belt (you dont want that to strertch)


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

The Prussic should be tied with a double fisherman to connect to the 2 ends and that should be offset from where the biner goes. Like this. I've taken mountaineering courses in the military and one of the first things they teach is to never have a biner pulling on the knot itself.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jadkins223 (Aug 23, 2012)

nick060200 said:


> The Prussic should be tied with a double fisherman to connect to the 2 ends and that should be offset from where the biner goes. Like this. I've taken mountaineering courses in the military and one of the first things they teach is to never have a biner pulling on the knot itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a better setup there. I'll get some more 6 mm rope and make another one that style. I did turn the knot where it's now on it's side but with the overhand knot. Thanks for posting bud

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

seanmcgee said:


> Dump the overhand knots. Tie them with figure 8 or way better yet, Bowline with a barrel knot to secure the end on the main line hook up. Tie a figure 8 on the Prusik end so you won't come loose and slide off the end. Get on Amazon and buy a climbers stitched Prusik rig for like $12 with a formed loop.





nick060200 said:


> The Prussic should be tied with a double fisherman to connect to the 2 ends and that should be offset from where the biner goes. Like this. I've taken mountaineering courses in the military and one of the first things they teach is to never have a biner pulling on the knot itself.


Two pieces of solid advice up above. Overhand knots have no place in climbing rigging.

Petzl makes an emergency ascender that could work in place of the prusik cord, but the cost is too close to the small mechanicals to warrant. https://www.petzl.com/US/en/Sport/Ascenders/TIBLOC


----------



## HoosierPuncher (Apr 27, 2017)

Sometimes it's better to just spend the money....


----------



## seanmcgee (Oct 19, 2005)

This is one way to do this fairly simply and securely. A barrel knot at the Prusik end is more secure as a prevention to sliding off the end, but figure 8 knot with a bit of tag end hanging is also pretty good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## burdog (Aug 3, 2008)

tagged


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

ppkaprince98 said:


> In case the knot fails? Should it just be one solid piece?
> 
> 
> Sent via iPhone and Tapatalk


incorrect knot should be double fisherman's knot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJvk4GnNA74


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

wilkinsonk said:


> Two pieces of solid advice up above. Overhand knots have no place in climbing rigging.
> 
> Petzl makes an emergency ascender that could work in place of the prusik cord, but the cost is too close to the small mechanicals to warrant. https://www.petzl.com/US/en/Sport/Ascenders/TIBLOC


tibloc are okay but takes some getting used to, they tend to pull the threads out of the rope sheath, if your using it in the same spot the rope gets very messy quickly.


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

PK101 said:


> tibloc are okay but takes some getting used to, they tend to pull the threads out of the rope sheath, if your using it in the same spot the rope gets very messy quickly.


Agreed on the Tibloc being rough on the rope sheath. I only ever carried them in case we needed to quickly set up a c-pully system or similar. For this application the prusik is perfect (and inexpensive).


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

You won't save much money building the belts yourself. 

You want your non-adjustable biner end to be tied in using a figure 8 knot and you can leave enough tag end to tie a stopper knot too. 

Like others have mentioned your prusikis hooked up wrong. I prefer a blakes hitch with a stopper knot to a prusik knot, but neither compares to using a Ropeman 1. 

Makes sure you use a stopper knot (not an overhand knot) on the opposite tag end of your figure 8 knot. Overhand knots can come untied when a load is placed on the top side of them. The stopper knot tightens down on itself.


----------



## DeathF.above (Jan 19, 2014)

Do yourself a favor and buy a ropeman ascender. This is probably my favorite bowhunting gadget...








One handed adjustment to your lineman's belt is so easy it's laughable.








(And no I don't hook it to my belt loop when I'm climbing it's just hooked there for the picture.)


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

DeathF.above said:


> Do yourself a favor and buy a ropeman ascender. This is probably my favorite bowhunting gadget...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May sound like i'm being a smart ass but i'm not, any type of lanyard thats used a safety line should have screw gate Karabiners not snap links, the chance of unhooking is always a possibility when moving around.

Now for the smart ass bit, hooking into the belt loop of your pants is not recommended.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have heard of ascenders pinching rope in half in falls. So make sure that you use one that does not cut the rope. I like screw and locking carabiners.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

there are two types of ascenders and their "teeth" so to speak,,, use the Ropeman 1 as shown above and in post #7, they wont harm the rope, the other style has little spikes, so to speak, stay away from those ..... watch the video on page one of this thread .....


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

jim p said:


> I have heard of ascenders pinching rope in half in falls. So make sure that you use one that does not cut the rope. I like screw and locking carabiners.



i can see that this could happen, ascenders are not designed to take a dynamic load of any sort, static load only.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

I was planing on using my diy linemans belt as a tree strap once i am in the tree. I have a ropeman 1 ascender on it. So is this a bad idea? I want to ditch my muddy tree strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

aeds151 said:


> I was planing on using my diy linemans belt as a tree strap once i am in the tree. I have a ropeman 1 ascender on it. So is this a bad idea? I want to ditch my muddy tree strap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't comment on the DIY belt, the ropeman is a good little ascender and will work well.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

aeds151 said:


> I was planing on using my diy linemans belt as a tree strap once i am in the tree. I have a ropeman 1 ascender on it. So is this a bad idea? I want to ditch my muddy tree strap.


Not sure exactly how you plan on doing it, but at some point you will have to unclip yourself to rig it from a linesman's belt to what will basically be a short lifeline?

(The point being that for amount of time it will take you to perform that procedure you'll not be secured to anything and thus vulnerable to a potential fall, at a time when your movements may exacerbate the risks.


----------



## aeds151 (Feb 19, 2016)

Good call. That was not thought out. I actually have never used a hang on. I now have one and some rapid/stagger steps and I am kind of intimidated by it. I guess I need to get out and set one up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

aeds151 said:


> Good call. That was not thought out. I actually have never used a hang on. I now have one and some rapid/stagger steps and I am kind of intimidated by it. I guess I need to get out and set one up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


practice till you can hang 'em blindfolded... develop your own method and order you do it in, dont deviate..... I know the exact length of time it takes me, and I dont rush, I can even do it if my flashlight/headlamp quits .... but I do carry two headlamps btw.... :wink:


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

I just rigged up a lineman's belt myself with a ropeman 1, pretty slick and it will make hanging stands a bit easier. I may take a stab at splicing loops as a winter project, looks like a hoot and would be another somewhat useful skill to learn.


----------



## Airborne_ATW (Aug 9, 2017)

now that just look cool!


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry to resurrect, but I have a question:

With the ascender pictured, if one were to pull out on the wire in order to lengthen the lineman's belt, is there a possibility of the ascender moving down the rope quickly and more than intended (causing a potential fall)?

i have a HSS lineman's strap that you can operate one handed via a buckle. The nylon strap slides slow and it is easy to just barely lift up on the buckle and get just a little length with one hand in a safe way. I'm afraid that pulling the ascender would be like pulling a trap door! (having never used one)


----------



## Racinray (Jul 5, 2015)

Rope man 1 is spring loaded soon as you let go of the wire it’ll dig in ,,way better than the junk buckle ones. Ray


----------



## raisins (Jan 21, 2016)

Racinray said:


> Rope man 1 is spring loaded soon as you let go of the wire it’ll dig in ,,way better than the junk buckle ones. Ray



Can you let it out slowly? The buckle allows me to ease the weight off and then let some out by pushing back while also barely pulling on buckle. So, it's like an accelerator vs an off and on button. Is the ascender similar and you can let lineman's rope out in a safe way with one hand? Sorry if asking obvious/dumb questions, but it's a decent little investment to make sight unseen.


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

raisins said:


> Racinray said:
> 
> 
> > Rope man 1 is spring loaded soon as you let go of the wire it’ll dig in ,,way better than the junk buckle ones. Ray
> ...


If the belt is loaded with your full weight and you open up the spring....its going to move fast. If you make your adjustments without using it to hold your entire weight, it easy to adjust safely.

If I need more slack....I just open it up with my hand and lean back to lengthen LB to desired length. Then let go.

It's by far the best device for LB period. You wont have any issues.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Ascender is the way to go. The cost of one is far outweighed by the ease of use it affords.


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

raisins said:


> Sorry to resurrect, but I have a question:
> 
> With the ascender pictured, if one were to pull out on the wire in order to lengthen the lineman's belt, is there a possibility of the ascender moving down the rope quickly and more than intended (causing a potential fall)?
> 
> i have a HSS lineman's strap that you can operate one handed via a buckle. The nylon strap slides slow and it is easy to just barely lift up on the buckle and get just a little length with one hand in a safe way. I'm afraid that pulling the ascender would be like pulling a trap door! (having never used one)


I have also used the HSS lineman strap. Then I made one of these lineman's belt with the rope man ascender/descender. The HSS strap is crap compared to my homemade lineman's belt. So much easier to use.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

H. R. Pearson said:


> I have also used the HSS lineman strap. Then I made one of these lineman's belt with the rope man ascender/descender. The HSS strap is crap compared to my homemade lineman's belt. So much easier to use.


That HHS strap linemans belt is what made me want to make my own LB. It was a total pain in the ass to use.


----------



## Turkey Agent (Feb 23, 2007)

tag


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

nicko said:


> That HHS strap linemans belt is what made me want to make my own LB. It was a total pain in the ass to use.




My brother has one of the older rope style HSS lineman's belt, and after letting him try using the new one with the Ascender, he wants me to make him A brand new one for him, too. Using the prusik can also be a pain in the butt, too.


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

I like Meat said:


> ...


Tagged


----------

